# samsung kies error message



## chapioliva (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi there,
I have a phone, samsung wave gt s8500 and i am trying to upgrade its firmware (it currently got bada 1.0), i have downloaded samsung kies to do so but as i connect the phone to my pc (windows xp professional) this message comes up
'this devices is not supported by kies 2.0; 

I have tried with another samsung phone (galaxy) and the same message appears
I have tried in command mode ‘dir msxml*' but then a different message came about bad image ..."Windows\system32\pdh.dll"
Then i installed again the kies and back to the first message
Hope you can help with this
Thank you very much

Jose


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Thread moved to Phone forum for better results.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Go to the following link:

Ride the Wave - Samsung Wave (GT-S8500) - bada OS - Smartphone | SAMSUNG

Click the Downloads Tab > Software > Download Kies 1.0

then

Click the Firmware Upgrade > Follow the steps on updating your device.


----------



## chapioliva (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi I have unistall version 2.0, i have downloaded exe of version 1.0 but clicking to this automatically install ver 2 instead of ver 1.0
Please please help

Thanks

Jose


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See if you can contact Samsung Support to find out if you can download a 1.0 version then.

Samsung


----------

